# Micca speck no sound



## Yzguy96 (Oct 26, 2021)

I bought a micca speck and I have a hdmi going to projector to play Atmos pumpkins but I'm trying to plug in speakers to play sound but it's not working. I tried plugging in speakers in the rca jack and the audio output on projector. I had it working on another speaker but they broke. I can run the setup from my laptop using the same as card so dunno why I'm having issues with the speck?


----------

